# can't wait to meet this movie star!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So many of the VIPS know my obsession with the movie the "Three Amigos" I grew up with my 3 brothers and we loved this stupid movie and I think we watched it over 200 times. We know the whole movie by heart and even today still joke about it today. This new movie project I am on includes one of the actors named Alfonso Arau who played El Guapo in the three amigo movie. He is one of the funniest characters of the whole movie and I am so excited to hopefully meet him. I will be there for the last few days of filming in Chicago and I hope he is there. I have never asked for an autograph while on a movie set because it is not proper etiquette but I might beak that rule this time. I guess he become a great producer since his amigo days. BTW I guess I am weird I have met actors like Gerald Butler, Jessica Alba, Steve Buccemi, and so on but I am a little star stuck with him.

LMAO I just love this stupid movie!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love Jessica Alba!

That is all~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG you met Steve Buccemi lucky lucky.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

It's a male plane...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you ever met Jeff Goldblum tell him I love him!!!!!!!  


I would so get that guys autograph, got have it  You'd cherish it


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I love that show too isn't he the guy that played the drug lord that drove the truck named the little mule in romancing the stone? What's the movie you're doing?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> I love that show too isn't he the guy that played the drug lord that drove the truck named the little mule in romancing the stone?


I think you might be right. I love Romancing the Stone.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> It's a male plane...


:rofl: The funny thing is I know what that means! lol



american_pit13 said:


> If you ever met Jeff Goldblum tell him I love him!!!!!!!
> 
> I would so get that guys autograph, got have it  You'd cherish it


I LOVE him too!! 



rosesandthorns said:


> I love that show too isn't he the guy that played the drug lord that drove the truck named the little mule in romancing the stone? What's the movie you're doing?


You're right I forgot he played in that movie too


----------

